# First Bass of the Year



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just making this thread for everyone to post their first bass of the year. 
First pic is mine, second my friend Ronnies (rklagstad).
Third is my girlfriend Michelle's. Fourth is my friend Mike's (Fontebassfishing)
Only Mike got a decent first this year so far. Still have a few friends who have to catch their first of the season.
Mike and I caught them yesterday, March 14. 
Michelle and Ronnie got their's today, March 15.


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow thats early...awesome


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Got my first today....swam up on the top of the water and dove straight down to hammer the worm. I Love seeing the whole attack...bass are awesome









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

caught on my tailspinner... only like 10 inches lol


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mine was probably smaller, lol.
10" is still a bass, haha.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Got out a few days ago and caught six bass and four crappie. The one pictured below wasn't officially the first...the third if I remember right...but still the first TRIP of the year!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice one. What did you get them on?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Photog, How's that spinner workin' out. Is it casting well? ....and running true? I can see it catches bass.--Tim........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

JSykes3 said:


> Nice one. What did you get them on?


I caught the better part of them(the pictured one included) on a Cotton Cordell red Suspending Super Spot. The remaining few fell to a White spinnerbait.:Banane57:


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow said:


> Photog, How's that spinner workin' out. Is it casting well? ....and running true? I can see it catches bass.--Tim........................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 55910


It's really done well. I am still tweaking it a bit. The latest tweak was painting the part of the Colorado blade closest to the shaft. It kinda "fills out" the look. I mad a larger version and caught one of my five from yesterday on it. The smaller one in the photo accounted for 7 out of my first 11 bass and all of the bluegills and the white bass.

It's funny, I never thought a spinner design would have so much into it! One other thing: every fish caught on it so far this year has been hooked by the tail hook and only a couple with the front treble also. That was a big change I made from the original because I thought I was missing hook ups.

Sorry...I went on a bit. Back to the first bass!


----------

